# Davi's Range Closed, Raleigh



## bruce333

Just an FYI to everyone. I'd hate for someone to pack up to go shoot and find the range closed when they got there.

http://www.davisguns.com/


> We regretfully announce the closing of our indoor range as of May 10,2008. Due to safety issues that arose during the past several months, we felt that it would be in the best interest of the public and this company to close the range portion of our business. Davi's motto has always been "Where Safety Always Comes First!" thus taking that statement to heart and closing the range was a monumental decision


----------



## JeffWard

What "issues" did they have?


----------



## Todd

That's sad to hear. But at least the gun shop is still running so they're not totally out of business. I'd love to know exactly what type of safety issues they had as well. I've only been there once and the one thing I really disliked about the range was the lighting. Once you were in your booth, it seemed practically pitch black except for down range where the targets were. I was there with my wife's cousin at Thanksgiving and when he jammed my AR, I had to stand back out of the booth just to be able to see what the problem was. The darkness also did not help with concealing muzzle flash. I wonder if the lighting played an issue with the problems?

I will suggest to anybody who used to go there and is looking for a new range to give the Wake County Firearms Education Center off of 55 a try. Well lit, well ventilated, huge range (can easily accommodate around 50 shooters at a time), and the RO's are friendly and top notch. They also don't impose crap like 2 seconds between shots and no drawing and firing. As long as you're hitting paper, you can train how you want. http://www.wakegov.com/locations/fetc.htm


----------



## Natureboypkr

Yeah one day I went I saw the range closed off. I wonder what happened?


----------



## zhurdan

Well, not sure about Dave's range, but as an aside, up here in Utah, there was like this rash of suicides at gun ranges a while back. People would go in, rent a gun, shoot a little bit, and then cap themselves in the head. One went so far as to do it right in front of some young boys who were there shooting with their father.

They didn't have any of THAT kind of stuff did they? I'd imagine that would present a huge liability for them.

Zhur


----------



## Todd

zhurdan said:


> They didn't have any of THAT kind of stuff did they? I'd imagine that would present a huge liability for them.


I don't think so. I'm sure the local newspaper, which shockingly is anti-gun, would have jumped on that like Rosie O'Donnell on an all-you-can-eat buffet.


----------



## bruce333

JeffWard said:


> What "issues" did they have?


I don't have first hand info. From a post on another forum:



> ...spoke with the current manager today to get more information regarding the closing of the range. According to him, there have been "several incidents" over the last few weeks. One involved police officers "misbehaving" on the range. Davi's feels that they are unable to safely operate their firing range, so they are closing it permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The negligent discharge.
> 2. Other "careless in handling" incidents.
> 3. Not enough range staff to keep up with the crowds, so they didn't feel like they could operate safely.
> 4. Angry customers due to crowd issue.
Click to expand...

Seems to me these issues could have been addressed without having to shut the range down...that said...it's been years since I've been in the range/store. I think I've only been to the current location once since they moved there. As Todd noted, it was very dark on the firing line.


----------



## Natureboypkr

Police Officers out of all people????


----------



## leper65

I never shot there but I hate to see a range close down, there's just not enough places to shoot these days. They seemed pretty busy the one time I was there and they had a lot of guns to rent too. Hopefully they'll reconsider...


----------

